# German Pensioner Breeds Giant Rabbits



## that old guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hot DAMN! I want one of these...

http://images.thetimes.co.uk/TGD/picture/0,,383635,00.jpg



> *A supersize 'solution' to a giant problem*
> 
> David Crossland in Berlin
> 
> ...


----------



## Talysia (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow! Now _that's_ a big bunny! It must have seemed like a good solution to the food shortages problem, too.


----------



## that old guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Some more pictures. 

(IMG:http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,774183,00.jpg)


(IMG:http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,774187,00.jpg)


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 15, 2007)

O...M...G!  That's a huge rabbit!


----------



## BookStop (Jan 16, 2007)

I love the way the article has a recipe at the end 

My mom's cats love bunnies - I think this one would challange them though.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 16, 2007)

Great find! this article is now "doing the rounds" at my work


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 21, 2007)

So now the question is, where can I get one?


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 22, 2007)

Korea, i'd guess.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 22, 2007)

Yup, served on a plate.


----------



## Jackolsman (Jan 22, 2007)

Whoa...    I so want one of those things.  "Hey Alice!  I got a little Friend for you!!!"


----------

